# Missing...



## Kuno (Jun 12, 2010)

*Missing?.*


New York, Los Angeles, London, Paris, Moscow, Rio De Janeiro, it doesn?t matter where you call home, thousands upon thousands are reported missing every year.  A lucky few are found, though a bit worse for wear, alive and are able to return to those they love.  Many are discovered hours, days, or weeks after horrendous things have happened to them and they gave up their lives.  For others only their skeletal remains are unearthed years later.

Yet there is a small number of people that just disappear.  Husbands, wives, mothers, fathers, siblings, friends or family it doesn?t matter they are just gone.  Most are thought to have grown tired of their domestic lives and have moved on to start anew somewhere else with a new identity and life.  No trace left behind.  Their loves ones are just left to wonder what type of demise they have met.  But, is this what truly happens?  Are they really that unhappy they would leave everything they have and everything they know to start again?  No trace left behind.  They are simply MISSING.

OOC



*You awaken...*

The small weak flashlight scans the walls around you.  They are of a yellowish brown color and sparkle slightly in the light.  Periodic drips of water fall from the convex ceiling of rock above you.  Stalagmites reach downward as if trying to touch their stalactite companions.  At some points they do meet looking like they are the only thing that is keeping massive quantities of rock from crushing your fragile body.

A scream comes to you echoing of the stone and seeming to come from everywhere and nowhere at once.  Your nerves begin to stretch as another scream follows the first. Flicking the faint light around you see that the cave ends behind you so it didn?t come for there.  Caressing the rock gently it?s smooth and slightly damp to the touch but nothing gives so you face the other direction.  

The fragile light spans out in front of you about eight feet toward the lonely maw of darkness waiting for you to move.  Trepidation fills you as you attempt take the first steps in the only direction that you can.  Your own steps seem to answer the scream, echoing and sounding like a giant moving across the ground.  You know your light won?t last much longer so you pick up the pace slightly.

After about fifty feet you enter a larger cavern that seems to have several other smaller caves shooting off from it and like yours there are other weak lights moving forward.  Larger versions of stalagmites and stalactites reach from their locked positions more abundant toward a larger empty cave at the far end of the cavern.  Concentrating your attention toward the weak lights you see several other people just as nervous as yourself.

Each person is dressed identically to yourself but each combination is of a different color.  A young woman in a light blue sweatshirt stands shaking slightly her light brown hair is braided and falling down her back.  She is a little above average in height and on the thinner side looking tall and lanky, her grey eyes are filled with fear.

Next to her is a young man with a mop of unruly brown hair and is wearing orange.  He stands several inches shorter and looks smaller than the woman coming out of the adjacent cave.  Another man is wearing black and he looks to be middle aged but has the physic of a man much younger.  His black hair is well groomed and his dark eyes are piercing.  

Another man stands in dark purple his head is shaved and he looks as though he will eat you up and spit you out if you look at him wrong.  Beside him is a young man in green with black hair and stubble gracing his faces.  His pale grey eyes are taking in the scene in front of him.  Adjacent to him is a young man with black hair, red sweatshirt, and light brown eyes he looks slightly confused but aren?t you all?

There is another woman in the bunch, she is young, wearing pink and a couple inches taller than the first though she is extremely thin.  She has dark blonde hair also tied back in a braid and wears thick glasses.  Lastly, another young man stands amongst you.  He is wearing blue, he has thick medium length mop of brown hair, a little thinner than average though stands similar in height to most in the cavern.  His emerald green eyes look around cautiously at the rest.

There are eight of you standing in a semi-circle with the a larger cave moving out into the darkness.  You have no idea where you are but you have only two choices.  Do you make peace with these strangers?  Do you stay where you are and risk dying?  Or move on, hopefully toward freedom...


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 12, 2010)

Kinzey glanced around at the others. They all were wearing a specific color, as he could see in the quasi-light. This made him uneasy, as he knew it was no coincidence. "Whoever you all are...we need to get out of here...now!" He hated being underground. Inside was fine, but not underground. The rock did not look stable, though he supposed his fear gave him a biased opinion.

Not caring if anyone followed. Kinzey ran for the large cavern, weaving between stalactites, vaulting over the smaller ones, and just trying to get as far as he can. _Please let this be a way out _ Kinzey prayed, though in the pit of his stomach he had a sickening feeling it wasn't.

After a few intense minutes, Kinzey stopped, trying to catch his breath, his hands on his knees, his eyes shut. He didn't even know which way he'd come from anymore. He'd probably left the others far behind, if they'd even followed him. Well, time to figure out were he was...


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Hazuki looks around at the others, they were wearing a  specific color in the light. "Is he afarid of caves and somebody needs to go after him." Hazuki starts freaking out as the light gets dimmer, i thinking I am going to freak out soon. "Maybe who ever that guy who ran off may have found a way out who knows." Hazuki sighs in frustration as she tries to calm down, but could not at the moment. She starts walking to the large carvern and picks up her pace to not use up the battery. Hazuki stumbles a bit against some of the loose rocks on the ground of the cave. She does not fall as her fear gets worst and feels like something is going to get her at any moment.

With her eye sight tries to spot out the guy went "dude, where did you went?" Hazuki thinks was it better to stay back there and not move till I die. Maybe it was not a good idea not to leave the group wth out someone else. She feels like screaming from being in this cave as she starts trembling with fright. Hazuki tries to calm her nerves and racing heart down again. As her breathing gets heavy again. She looks around again as she puts her hand against her neck.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

Undisclosed Cave ~ 

The young man in green tugged at the strap he had on his head, the idea to make a makeshift eye patch was a good idea, but a painful one. Unlike the real deal his leather strap was trying it's best to cut into his head. This was a wonderful situation they, as in all these other people and himself, have been placed in. Pulling at the strap on his left shoulder the young man took in all the people. They all ranged in size and color and the boy didn't seem all that impressed with the crowd he was stuck with. Two dames seemingly scared shit-less, four boys that barely seemed winged form their mum and an obvious jock that probably had anger issues. He'd be the one to look out for the green clad man thinks as he stares at the man in dark purple. Before the man could lock the gaze with him the young man breaks his stare as the overpowering feel of the situation seems to get one of the other males in the room.

Funny, he figured that it would have been a girl that would have panicked first. "Whoever you all are...we need to get out of here...now!" the boy says with a trembling voice, but before any reason could be shot his way he makes a reckless dash toward the larger caverns. The young man in green could only shake his head as he watched the scene. _ Typical_ he thinks as he pulls he strap off his head, his hypothesis had worked his right eye was adjusted enough so that he could see. "Is he afraid of caves and somebody needs to go after him." one of the females asserts. His eyes cut a glance toward the girl, it was a sweet yet pointless notion. "Maybe who ever that guy who ran off may have found a way out who knows." she adds with apparent frustration. That was a doubtful notion, whom ever placed them here wouldn't have placed them so close to an entrance. The young man's glance turned toward the ground as the girl that spoke up starts to walk off, apparently she decided finding the boy that had ran off was a good idea.

After a few passes over the cave ground the boy in green sighs, no guano. That meant that either the cave wasn't home to bats, they were too deep, not deep enough or whoever brought them here cleaned the cave of bats one. Gripping the leather strap in his hand he walks toward a stalactite.  "I dennea suggest bein' brash 'n runnin' aff in ah tizzy.  We cannea say we ken whit is oot thar." the man says in a thick Scottish accent. He didn't seem to care in the least that the group of eight was now six. With a grinding sound he rubs the edge of the buckle on the strap against the stalactite etching an X into it's surface. This was cave survival 101, mark where you've been.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 13, 2010)

Blue shirt

The male in the blue shirt shook his head and closed his eyes, taking a few deep breaths. "Well then, if anybody else wants to go follow them without thinking, go ahead, but I propose that we think things through first." He said, looking around at everyone. Everyone wore a different color, so that's how he would address people. "So, I woke up with things I didn't have before I, er, blacked out or whatever. How about any of you? I'm not saying you have to reveal what it is, but I'm just trying to assess the situation and think. It's likely a good way to survive." He asked, continuing to close his eyes periodically and controlling his rate of breathing.

Whenever his eyes were open, they examined the others cautiously. He had no reason to trust anyone there, but a sense of not being alone was all he really needed right now. The boy took inventory of everything he had in his mind, thinking mostly of a few things that were useless on their own. He mumbled something to himself about not trying to think about something. It was obvious by looking at him though that saying that set his thoughts exactly where he didn't want them and he started breathing heavily, grasping the cloth of his blue shirt as tightly as he could as a way of stress relief. A slight whine left his mouth and his breathing becomes staggered as he attempts to control it.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2010)

Black Hoodie

His head hurt. A lot, like a bad hangover abd this wouldn't be the first time he had woken up in an odd place. His stag do had him in a field. This however was different. He had been kidnapped and put with a bunch of randoms. He looked at the faces to confirm that he didn't know them. Before he had arrived he had taken some time to inspect his clothes and items, making a mental note of each thing. Nothing that seemed out of the ordinary for basic survival. He had no idea how long it would take for rescue or escape and the rations seemed a little measly

He wasn't much of an outdoors person, like most execs he trained occassionally at the gym but just to keep himself healthy. It was hard to remain calm in this situation but it was imperitive that they did, of course some didn't think this way and ran off screaming. 

The Scot seemed to have the right idea of calmly assessing the situation, he decided to follow his movements a little more. He had marked an 'X' on the wall. David didn't feel like talking just yet. At the very least it didn't seem like these people bore any ill will. They had merely been kidnapped like him, still appearances can be deceiving. 

There was enough light in the cave with the flashlights so he switched his off. Minimise wastage, that was one of the keys to running a good business, as was teamwork. Of course, you needed to trust who you were with first. This would take some time. He remained silent, but not obviously so. The turning off of his flashlight would be signal enough that he was willing to work as a team to overcome this ridiculous situation.

Food and water was his immediate concern, that much was obvious. He approached the Scot.

"Nice clothes. You must go to the same tailor I do." he said with a smile, trying to ignore the dank surroundings and visualising a dinner party. "My name's David, you seem to know what you're doing. What do you make of this situation."


----------



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2010)

*Dark Purple Hoodie*

Seven idiots staring blankly to the others. The boy thought about what he himself was doing. Make that eight. Everyone wore the same clothes, though everyone had it in different colors. Suddenly it dawned to him that he must have a color too. He glanced down at the sleeve of his hoodie. Awesome, dark purple. His kidnappers must have thought him gay or something. He'd get them for that, too. At least he wasn't wearing orange, like the pretty kid over there.

The group seemed to be composed of random people, even though most were young. He watched them, scanned them, seeing for which one's he'd have to watch out. And which ones would be planted here by his kidnappers. One had to be if his kidnappers were no fools. Why the fucking hell had they dropped these seemingly random people here anyway? He shook the thought away. The group were a more pressing matter now. He took note of the man in black. Not only was black the color of a traitor (he silently congratulated himself on that awesome name again) but the guy who wore it was without any doubt your mandatory army guy. Well groomed, almost looking trough everyone and clearly the body of an athlete. Black. Watch out for that guy. Every survival game had one. And that was exactly what this thing looked like. A survival game.

The notion made him glance around, looking for cameras, but at that moment one of the people started screaming like crazy and ran off like a little bitch. And it was a boy. Sissy boy-bitch. He marked the guy for if they were to meet him again. It was an idiot not to be interacted with. One of the two girls panicked and ran after him, also disappearing into the darkness. "The hell..." He slowly mumbled as the girl screamed from the darkness. She hadn't been out more than a few seconds, and she couldn't handle her own already? He spat on the ground. Those people were at least doing something that was not blankly staring at the others. Another guy, with a thick Scottish accent was marking the wall. Clever... They'd know they'd been here already if they ever went in a circle. Green. Another guy to watch out for. 

Blue shirt said something in a tone that made it clear he was on the verge of panicking too. He didn't pay it any heed, focused first on the Scot and then on Black, the guy he'd marked in his head, walking up to the Scot, blatantly ignoring everyone else, and making some silly joke. Maybe not marine, he thought. He decided it was time for this group of blank starers to actually do something then. "Oi mates. Anyone havin' ai fuckin idea wha the fuck we're doin' ere?"


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

The young man in green was just finishing etching in the stone, a large X that had the Rune for his clan under it and the current time(Around 8:15 or so), when the young man in black walked up beside him. "Nice clothes. You must go to the same tailor I do." he said with a smile trying to break the ice. The green clad man didn't envy the situation that the black clad man decided to place himself in. It was always awkward to be the one to step up and try make small talk, but that usually leads to bigger things. "My name's David, you seem to know what you're doing. What do you make of this situation."  "Aye, seems everyone's fashionable taeday." The Scot replied as he wrapped the strap around his fist, so to keep it handy.  "'N ye can say I've been 'round ah time or tae." the man in green adds as he pulls his gaze up to meet David's gaze. But before he could address the question regarding the situation the man in dark purple speaks up. "Oi mates. Anyone havin' ai fuckin idea wha the fuck we're doin' ere?" The man in green brows furrow as his gaze narrows on the man he labeled as jock. Oi, mate and ere. The accent pointed toward Brit or possibly Australian. 

The man in green passes a gaze back toward David before stepping form the stalactite.  "Diz it deek lik anywan kens whit is goin' oan?" he asks rather blatantly.  "We huv tae heid cases gawin aff by thurselves. Th' laddie in blu ower thar crappin' himself." the man in green adds.  "Then we have ye. Is all thit big body fur hurtin' things? Can ya not form ah cognitive thought?" he adds, it was becoming apparent the man in green didn't mind saying what was on his mind.  "I hope th' geniuses isn't th' only wan thit can see whit is gawin oan. Think aboot it. Whit are th' reasons people are kidnapped." The Scot says in a annoyed tone.

After a second of getting no response the man in green rubs a hand down his face.  "Wan. Tae ransom fer money. Since we're here thit seems tae be ah no go. They wouldn't let us be walkin' 'round tae get hurt lik this. Tae. Sexual, dennea seem lik anywan has been raped 'n sexual predator dennea give ye stuff afterwards. Three. They wanna make an example oot eh us. Puttin' us in ah cave isn't th' best way tae do thit, and they'd keep us close so when they whanted tae make thit example they'd huv easy access. Thar are other reasons tae, but they deenea fit any better." the Scot says as he shoves his hands in his pockets.  "No, th' maest likely scenario be th' game. From th' way we are all dressed and th' fact they gave us ah back pack, wi varyin' supplies maest likely, they wanna see if we can survive or at least how long."


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2010)

"From Scotland are you then?" David replied to the Scot in his Southern English accent, pronouncing each word properly unlike his Scottish friend. Thankfully, he had done enough business with the Scots to 'ken' what he was on about. 

"A game?" David thought for a moment. It seemed likely, if not extremely unusual. "Well I'll still assume its a ransom kidnapping. This cave may have only one guarded way out but yes, it doesn't really make sense for them to give us all these items. I would have assumed that tying us up in a warehouse would have been sufficient."

David's mind thought back to various movies he had seen on these types of games. "Well I propose we try to form some sort of unit to work together. Pool our resources and I would imagine that we stand a greater chance. Food and water should be our first concern."

David rustled through his bag. "I was given two bottles of water, a watch and a piece of paper, but no pen. I would think that a you have been given something similar?" he said looking at the pair of them.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2010)

*Kinzey…*

To you it seems as if you have run miles upon miles in your panic.  The light of the flashlight is becoming dimmer and dimmer and the cave around you looks the same as the one you left only the rock has more of a grayish tone.  Again you hear gentle drips falling from the caves ceiling though these ones sound as if they are splashing into water rather than against stone.  You hear a soft gurgling sound that seems to have a rhythm.  First it grows louder then it grows softer.  It is slightly wet in sound and if you pause and count each rise takes approximately three seconds and each fall takes approximately three seconds.  

Your back is facing in the direction you had run from the long cavern spanning out behind you while in front you see three different tunnels leading off into different subterranean caverns.  Now what do you do?


*Alisdragon…*

Your voice reverberates off the walls throwing your question back into your face.  Your light grows dimmer as the time wears on.  The man you took off after is nowhere to be found and you can see or hear anything of the people that you had left.  The cavern spans out much farther than your light will reach before you and behind is still the safety of numbers.  You hear only a very periodic dripping of water and see the yellowish brown stone that was around when you woke up.  Do you go back to the others?  Or continue on?


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 13, 2010)

*Blue Shirt*

He listened to the man with the English accent. "I was given a bottle of water and an energy bar and..." He counted how many people there were, including those who ran off. "Enough gallon Ziplock bags for the eight of us to each have one. I also have two flares, but I think it would be best to conserve those until we really need them." He explained, reaching into his backpack, pulling out the Ziplock bags then closing the backpack once more.

"I think the wisest use of these would be to collect any water you can. Cave water is not all too dirty. Think of all the mineral filtering it has to go through to get down here. Plus, it's our best choice." He suggested, walking around the group, giving one to each of them, ending up with the ones for him and the runaways. "Or maybe you can think of another creative use, I don't know. Your choice... Your life." The last two words sent chills down his spine. This _was_ life or death.

The boy in the blue hoodie felt around the ground quickly and decided to sit down. "I can't do this." He said to himself. "It seems like such a dream, a nightmare, but this is real. I am way too young for this." He clutched one arm with the opposite hand and squeezed tightly. "And... My friend. I remember before I blacked out... He was... Shot. He's dead now." The boy began to sob a bit in mourning, muttering to himself.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

"From Scotland are you then?" the boy that had identified himself David inquires in his South England accent. The man in green cut his glance from the man in Dark Purple back to David. His first inclination was to be a smart ass, but for once he thought that holding his tongue a bit was the right thing to do, after all he was educated and not completely barbaric.  "Aye, fae th' Hielans." he replies to the inquiry. He didn't much need to comment on the rest of what David was saying. It was true they might still be being held for ransom, although that notion was unlikely given what was going on. But he did agree that pooling resources was a good idea, although he wouldn't go into any great detail about what he had. The boy in blue was quick on the uptake as he talked of the things he was supplied with. As he spoke he pulled out the eight gallon bags that he had spoke of. Walking around he handed each person still present a bag. 

Water collection as he suggested was good idea, although not an overly efficient use. The bag didn't grant a good seal meaning you would have to hold the water in hand instead of putting it elsewhere. There is also the concern that whoever placed them here doing something to the cave water, of course that could be true for the bottled water as well. As the boy rambled on he stumbled across a couple words that seemed to upset him, the whole life and death thing, and he quickly sets down and appears to have a breakdown of sorts. The man in green folds the bag up and places it in his hoody pocket.  "I huv 'round and 'bout th' same. 'Cept they gave meh ah torch wi oot batteries." the Scot says as he walks over to the boy in blue. Squatting down he lightly taps him on the head with the knuckles on his left hand.  "Ye need tae pull yerself taegether. Gawin oof yer heid, will only give ah chance tae loose it." the Scot says as he pulls himself back up to his full height.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 13, 2010)

*Blue*

The touch on the head in the darkness was all it took. The boy snapped. "Don't touch me!" He yelled, slapping the Scottish man's hand away. "And don't tell me to pull myself together. Sometimes its best to just get the freak out over with so it doesn't just wait in the back of your mind forever, waiting for the worst moment to ruin you." He said, his voice shaky. All over a touch on the head, it brought something to his mind that sent him overboard.

He stood up and looked at some of these people. The Scot and the English man. They were so collected and calm. But the Scot drove him mad. It wasn't just the touch, it was something he had said earlier. The boy in the blue hoodie wanted nothing to do with him. "What is the matter with all of you? We are in a cave, alone. We have no leads on where to go, no way to know whether or not we are even going to survive! And you say how 'they want to make an example oot eh us'." He mocked the Scot. "That it's a game. This is no game. This is torture by some sick sadistic... bastards who could care less about whether we are alive or dead. _This_ isn't a game for us, it's a _game_ to them. We are simply some people's toys and they just want us all to suffer in here!" He exclaimed, losing it, feeling like he was the only one who was taking the situation at face value.

He thought about what the Englishman had said. "A ransom kidnapping would make a bit of sense..." He said, taking deep breaths, attempting to calm his temper. "But if that's the case, then why would we have to keep ourselves alive? Can't make any money off a dead body." He clenched his hoodie again, thinking things over. He put his hand on his flashlight. Somehow just knowing that he could get rid of the dark for even a little bit made him a little less afraid.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 13, 2010)

*Dark Purple*

He didn't like how this shit was playing out at all. The Scot, who he didn't trust anyway, if only just because of his accent, planned to pool their resources together. That was totally fine with him, but he wondered how they'd react to his. "Wasn't given no shit useful. Just this silly fuckin flashlight with a dying battery, ai watch that's wiffout doubt wrongly set, ai sleeping bag and ai rock pick, whatever the hell we might need it fer" He showed the items to the others, carefully extracting them from his bag. "nah fuckin use in those things fer now"

Others also packed out their stuff and he was given a small zipbag, with the suggestion to fill it with water. He just stood. That guy was either an idiot, or on the brink of panic. He dumped the thing in his bag. The kid broke down into cries. Yea, that'd be the panic. Though he still wasn't sure he wasn't an idiot anyway. The kid started whining and sobbing. He started hating him more with every word. At last he couldn't hold his temper anymore. "Listen, eymo kid, ye fuckin' layin down there and cryin' like a lil' fuckin bitch who just took a great dump in his oversized nappie ain't gonna help no one, got it?" He spat in front of the hunched form. "Stand up o' else yer never gettin' out." He turned back to the few people that hadn't even said a word since the beginning of the whole episode. "And ye guys might as well open yer fuckin moufs, while I'm at it" 

His brains were racing already again. The whining kid had said shit about murder. Damn... These kidnappers must surely be some hardcore guys. He still couldn't think of a reason, though. The best thing was still the survival game idea, which annoyed him to no end. "Fuck this shit" He said, not as soft as he'd intended too.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 13, 2010)

The first stress fuelled exchange occured infront of David. Though the setting was different the situation wasn't foreign to David. Stress, disharmony, panic and fear. True, he was used to being the cause of it but he learned to never yeild weapons you didn't know how to defend against. They key in this situation was trust.

However, this too was the biggest problem. He wouldn't voice his concerns as that would be detrimental but he kept them locked away. Doubt was always good, blindly trusting people was a sure fire way to get screwed and so with an open mind he continued to doubt those around him and keep to measured risks.

His experience in the harsh world of business for over 20 years was definitely going to come in useful here. 

"The situation is bleak, there's no question of that, but we need you. Warm hearts and cool heads will get us through this ordeal. I'll be the first to admit that I'm frightened, intimidated and bewildered. However, in any major takeover of a rival company, the first thing to do is to cause dissention in the other party's ranks. This is what they are counting on. We have already lost sight of two panicked members of our team and we cannot afford to lose anymore. Our unity is the ONLY thing that will get us through and we will overcome whatever challenges they put infront of us. I need to know if you are indeed a person that I can rely on or not. Are you?" David said coolly, trying to keep as much confidence in his voice as he could. It was true, he was scared but he had learned a long time back that as a leader you must always be perceived to be strong, even though you may not be.

"Why don't you start off by telling us your name. Mine's David."


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 13, 2010)

The woman in light blue stood away, watching everyone either talk about why they were there, going through total breakdowns, or telling everyone what they had.  Not really acknowledging the two people that ran off on their own.  She was keeping to herself until the man that made her think of one of those gangsters that she would see in the bad parts of town spoke to the quiet group.

“Um, I don’t think we should worry…about…exactly…um…why we’re here.  I mean…not like it matters…right?  We’re here…and alive for now…so…” she says, taking her backpack off and going through it, her eyes widening for a moment.

“I-I got…two D batteries, a roll of toilet paper…a bottle of water…an energy bar…a-and that’s it.” she says, looking up, her flashlight beginning to flicker then die out.

“Aaa-ah…!” she lets off a slight squeal of fear, then closes her eyes and says, “Now he'll outstare the lightning. To be furious, is to be frightened out of fear.”

"I-I'm...Laura." she says to David.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 13, 2010)

The Scot was a bit surprised when his hand was slapped back. The boy was brash. At first the Scot tried to stay calm, but as the boy went on and on even to the point of mocking him. That was when he had well had enough. He was now seeing red and his  blood pressure shot up a bit as his heart raced, his heritage was a bitch and this boy was about to find out why the English feared facing Wallace. Ignoring what the man in purple was saying the Scot stepped forward * "Do ye think it be ah wise choice tae be mocking ah complete stranger lad?"* The Scot said with a edge about his voice. He was even blotting out what David was saying as he tried to quell the situation and ask for names. When the boy in blue failed to respond to his question the Scot decided to get a bit physical, he hated being ignored almost as much as being mocked. 

Taking another step forward the Scot's other hand fired out of his pocket as both hands wrapped around the collar of the boy's shirt and the seems where the sleeves meet the body of the shirt. Then with a tug he picks the boy in blue up off the ground and holds him out before him. * "I was talkin' tae ye. Whit's th' matter, knickers in tae much eh twist t' talk?"* the Scot bites as he stares past the hood into the boys eyes. It wasn't until the other girl spoke up that the Scot snapped back to his senses. He could feel the others eyes on him as he sat the boy back down. Adjusting his backpack he cuts a glance back at the boy in blue one last time. As he turns he pulls the backpack off and unzips it. In the next instant he is pulling a large metallic Maglight Flashlight.  "Th' torch takes fer, but tae is a start." He says as he holds it out toward Laura.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 13, 2010)

*The Group…*

The voices of everyone echo softly off the wall but really reverberate with the yelling.  It is as if your own voices are mocking you.  The soft dripping continues as small droplet’s of water slide down the stalactites while the flashlights that are still on begin to flicker and become dimmer.  Laura’s has gone out and the others are no longer chasing away the deepest shadows and are beginning to fail when it comes to the gloom nearest you.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 13, 2010)

Laura nods, feeling around for the batteries, “Here ya go.” she says quietly as she pops the two batteries into the ‘torch‘.  She brushes off her knees as she stands back, “So…if you don’t mind me asking…where were you guys when you were taken, it might help to find out where this place is…maybe…hopefully.” she says, thinking somewhat logically, but then becoming very embarrassed that she even brought anything up.  She was warming up to the group, not as tense as she was.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 13, 2010)

The girl in pink start thinking about her choices continue going after that guy or go back to the group as they were still in their veiw. She could hear what they said. Hazuki thinks If I go after the guy, maybe I can not find him at all and end up alone, with nothing. Staying with the group could lead to other ideas of getting out of here or going crazy and end up killing each other. It was a chance to take and walks back to the group knowing they are going to boss her around for running off and wearing thick glasses. 

The girl in pink walks back to the group, "So, what is your newest plan, can I stay with the group?" Knowing they really did not care what happens in the end for her. "My name is Hazuki." She opens her bag and pulls out 1 16oz bottle of water, 1 energy bar, and 2 16oz bottles of orange Gatorade. Hazuki shuts the bags saving whatever is left in her pink bag inside.


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 13, 2010)

*Blue*

He could of thought to punch the Scot in the face, but that wouldn't solve anything. He looked at the girl in the light blue. "Blake. That's my name." He said, deciding to look only at her. Blake had no appreciation for what the one in the dark purple said, the Scot was pissing him off, so he decided to walk over to Laura, the one who he had no reason to be angry at.

Blake closed his eyes, thinking back. "When I blacked out, I was at a club on the Upper East side of Manhattan. My friend... I went over to him, tried to get him out on the floor. I tried to talk to him but everything started going blurry. He musta been told to slip me something cause he looked like he felt bad for something. Then there were several people around me in black and sunglasses. Then my friend was shot. I fell over and everything went black and... that's it." He explained.

It was hard for him to forget something like that. Watching a friend die in front of you. That's what keeps things tucked away in your memories. Trauma. Blake decided not to leave anything out. He didn't see why he would have to keep what happened a secret. But if they asked for personal details, those would have to be withheld.

"I guess we should all get used to each other." He said, closing his eyes. "I'm happy that when my eyes are closed, I can actually know that things would always be dark if I did it." Blake smiled for a second, unsure if what he just said even made sense.


----------



## Kinzey (Jun 13, 2010)

Kinzey, having taken stock of his surroundings, turned of his flashlight and sat down. Best to save as much light as he could.

In retrospect, it had probably not been a good idea. From what he remembered of the initial cave there had been a number of smaller tunnels branching off. They were probably the individual caverns everyone had come from, and didn't lead anywhere else. So, eventually they would arrive here.

Using the remaining light, he inspected the remaining contents of his pack. Interesting. Alot was crap, but others could be useful. He placed it in the corner of the room and faced the gurgling water. A river, perhaps? He didn't know why, but it filled him with a sense of dread. He approached it, seeing if his assumption was correct...


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2010)

*"Hello Laura, I'm David."* he said smiling.

The Blue hoodie's name was Blake it seemed. *"I think what you've said, Blake, is a clear indication of the intent of our kidnappers. The fact that your friend was shot, and I offer my condolensces on this matter, lets us know that these guys are willing to kill. Also you say you're from Manhattan? Thats a long way from where me and.."* he looked at the Scot, *"sorry, I didn't catch your name...."*

*"Well, it's a long way from the UK. For some reason we've been transported someplace at great expense. We don't even know which country we are in. However, the key thing here is that they took all of us, from different parts of the world and put us here in this cave. They have money and time. I'm not sure what the motivation here is but first thing's first. We have a guy who's run off and his flashlight is probably about to go out."*

*"I'd like to do things democratically, who's in favour of trying to find this kid? I am, as he may have something useful in his backpack."* David says to the group.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2010)

"I agree, it was better than just runing off on my own, with ease I could get lost."  Hazuki puts the stuff back in the bag and takes off her glasses rubbing one of her eyes and puts them on. She sits down again still listing to the group as she sits down on the ground nd turns off her Maglight to save power. Is thinking was that a good idea or something or not. Hazuki takes a deep breath to calm down as memories of her boyfriend's arms around her and she pull her knees up and hugs them and shakes out of her memories to the awful situation that they are in. "California seems a long way too me right now," More memories flooded her mind as she remembers being grab and force into a Limousine.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2010)

As David spoke the Scot in Green pulled the flash light back. He was trying to hand it over as a show of faith, but it seemed the girl known as Laura didn't want it, that was fine with him however. If worse came to worse and they couldn't find the other two D batteries it could always make a makeshift club. _ "I've been in situations as these before, but never against my will_ the Scot thinks as he puts the flash back in his backpack. As he dose he turns back to David as he finishes his speech. *"I'd like to do things democratically, who's in favour of trying to find this kid? I am, as he may have something useful in his backpack."* is his finishing pitch. 

 "Aye, ye dennea catch mah name 'cos I dennea throw it." the Scots says as he walks back toward the middle of the group.  "Youse can call meh Professor, 'least thit is whit they call meh when I lecture at Oxford." the Scot adds as he shoves his hands into his pockets.  " 'N I was doon in Rome when I was takin'." he throws out adding to the diversity of places this group were kidnapped in.  "As fur as findin' the wee lad thit ran aff, I'd be cautious on how fur we go." he says as he looks around.  "Nao I'm no' sayin' we shouldn't look, he could be ah wee distance up th' trail. But lookin' fur him could get us lost further then we are. But I'll go with whit awe ye think." the Scot adds.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

"Oh, awesome. Pinky's back as well" The sarcastic tone of the guy in the dark purple hoodie once again cut trough the air as the girl in pink came running back from the darkness. He didn't like her either. It was clear she was both a herd animal, a panicking kid and a straight out idiot. He grunted. Why the fuck was he of all people stuck here with this bunch of arseholes? The Scot, the person who had seemed the most sensible, had just almost strangled the whiny shitkid while Mr. Black still tried to play nice and 'we're all a team-y'. He spat on the ground, again. This shit should be digested with a good smoke and a bottle of rum.

"Kay, mister democrat." The voice had that sarcastic tone again. "I say we gunna go after that kid, since we gotta go anyway, but low profile and no hurryin' just cuz of im. No use in gettin' killed becas we wanted him saved so badly" He glanced around, as if daring anyone to disagree.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2010)

Hazuki looks at the guy wearing purple "It is a laughter matter that a guy is wearing purple or Gay in that matter." i should had taken my chance in finding the giy who run off and come back to these people. As usual ther is a snake somewhere in their lives. Still looking at the guy in purple and looks away. Thinking he could be one and hates everybody at the fracking moment. "To me, we should make a move soon than you guys just sitting here wastining light." Hazuki only said that over her own frustration. She runs her hand through her hair trying to calm down again. Hazuki looks at the other group members that were their as well. She looks down at the ground and feels she still had it around her neck. She is thinking everyone wish to kill me, I am keeping mouth shut for awhile.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 14, 2010)

David was getting a little exasperatted. In this atmosphere he would have thought there would have been a little more cooperation, but instead there was a lot of snappy comments. 

He was fine with the Scottish lecturer up until his last comment. "I'll call you no such thing. You're henceforth known as Scot, until you give your name."

"The key here is trust and I'm not going to cooperate with anyone who I don't know the name of, as I'll think you have something to hide. I agree that we should remain somewhat reserved but let's not fuck about here. We are in a life or death situation. Limited food, limited water, limited light. We don't know where we are and are up against an enemy that is willing to kill us. I don't care about your petty bullshit but I do know that we share one common interest and that's to remain alive."

"So for the last fucking time, my name's David. What's yours?" The authority in his voice now came out in spades. He had fired hundreds of people, reprimanded thousands of staff and was friendly to a point. He didn't want to die and he would use every trick he knew to get these people to work together.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 14, 2010)

*The Group…*

Your voices are still echoing off the wall.  The more they are raised the farther down the cavern they bounce alerting anything that may be out there to your presence.  Each others appearances are still vague since you haven’t really been able to see each other well in the dim light and only a couple of you have gotten close enough anyway.  As you are speaking the last of the flashlights flicker out.  A couple of you still have a little battery life since you turned yours off and someone may have the last of the new four ‘D’ batteries that are needed to power the bright maglight in green's possession.  


*Kinzey...*

PM coming.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 14, 2010)

*"So for the last fucking time, my name's David. What's yours?"* were the words that rattled out of David's mouth. A smile split the Scot's lips, seems the Brit had a bit of a spine after all.  "Vedo hai tuo mutandine in un numero di giri di una corda anche. is how the Scot replies as he pulls his hands from his pockets.  "Whit is in ah name anyway?  Scot, professor, mah given name. At wan point in time ah person was called by whit they did." the Scot adds. He was still beating around the bush. 

But as his smile fades he looks David in the eye.  "But if kenin' mah name will help ye sleep at night I'll tell ye. Name's William." William says.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 14, 2010)

Hazuki covers her ears when David screamed as it bounce of the walls. "Do i need to repeat my name again or you guys caught it before." She clamps her mouth shut as she did not really need to say any thing more. Hazuki starts thinking, we need to stop this fracking dog fight. I feel I like we are not going anywhere and is wondering if that guy is okay, by any chance. She puts away the Maglight it she turn it off anyway and starts freaking out by the darkness did not show sighns of being frighten again. She bites the inside of her mouth. Hazuki was glad the light is dim to not show her face. "Can we agree on something at the moment, or take a vote what you guys want to do?"


----------



## Chaos (Jun 15, 2010)

_He saw the rock pick moving in slow-motion, his hand getting closer and closer to Pinky's head. The thing made contact with a terrible cracking noise, the sharp side sinking trough the bony structure of her skull into the grey soft tissue lying underneath. People screamed as a splash of red stuff sprayed out, delightfully showering his head in that bitch's life fluids. The bitch started to fall, still in slow-motion, wide-eyed, trying to look at the top of her head where the big hole (rock pick still included) had so suddenly appeared and had seemingly in a flash taken the rest of her life away. A grin widened on Dark Purple's face as yet more of the fluid splashed over him, coloring his hoodie in a deep red. "You like this color better, bitch?"_

The guy clothed in dark purple snapped from the beautiful vision. Some argument seemed to be going on. The Scot was going wild again while Mr. Black (he silently decided he would call the guy F?hrer from now on) tried to aggressively make people work together. Idiot. He looked down at his hands. Both were balled into a fist. Pinky had turned around to contribute in the argument. The guy looked at his fists and back to the girl, his fists, the girl, his fists, the g- Ah why the hell not? His right fist shot out smashing the girl on the back of her head, sending her flying forward a short distance then smashing into the ground with a hard thud. "Don't fuck with me, bitch" He casually turned around and faced Black and Scot. "Ye two seem like th'most sensible persons 'ere. Let's get movin', rest will follow"


----------



## CulinaryOtaku (Jun 15, 2010)

*Blake*

Blake looked at Hazuki on the ground then at the guy in dark purple. "Okay, that shit is going to get us nowhere. Just because she's a bit air-headed, it's no reason to start fighting." He said, an odd stern tone to his voice. The situation aggravated him more and more by the passing moment. Or maybe it was his fears kicking in. Blake thought about the one who separated from them already. He could figure some things out about where he went.

"Okay, so the dumb guy who ran that way had to have gone on in a straight line. There's no way someone can run as fast as his footsteps echoed _and_ make any turns. They'd fall on their face." Blake pitched in, saying that as if from experience. "So if we just head that way for awhile, we'll be bound to run into him." He half said, half hoped. Blake looked upwards, and as he did so, a drop of water fell on him. He looked back down. Dark caves with wet things dropping on him. Sensory torture in his book and to top it all off, it was a nice, small, enclosed, no-way-out cave. The only thing that was keeping him from having an all out panic attack was thinking of being back in the clubs, dancing away all the bad in the world. In the clubs, everyone knew his name and nothing was a problem. Memories remained out of his head and only the here-and-now mattered. But if anyone so much as touched him in the darkness, he might have to freak out.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Hazuki did not see the punch coming and fell to the ground. She did know if she is unconsience or not. She open eyes in pain and crawled to the more deeper part of the shadows. She puts one of her hands at the base of her head to see if any blood is flowing out on two back of her neck. Hazuki did not feel a sticky substance, but her head is hurting too much. She turns on her Maglight and search for the medicl kit and opens it. Hazuki finds a bottle of aspirin. She turns of the maglight, opens the bottle and swallow tow pills with outh drinking any water. She puts her hands to her eyeglasses and close her eyes. Her head throb as she thinks about the paintings in the Galleys as those paintings came back to her mind.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 15, 2010)

*The Group…*

It’s all most pure darkness around you now that nobody is offering up the last of the batteries that are needed to give you light.  The cave is unknown and possibly treacherous beyond anything any of you have ever experienced.

“S-sorry…”  The brown eyed guy with a mop of unruly brown hair in orange says finally pulling himself out of the shock that he had begun to suffer until the girl was hit.  “N-names Milton.”  He said trying to get a grip of himself.  “I have a few things…”  Milton mumbles digging into his pack.  “Um…a small almost useless pencil…”  He holds it up then drops it in his pack.  “This big thing…”  He pulls out a large flashlight that looks as if it would give off an immense amount of light.  “But…it does look as if it needs a battery…”  Milton puts it back into his pack and digs around a bit more.

“Some of the same…”  he then smiles and pulls out something else.  “This!  I think it’s a radio of some sort…”  Milton tosses his backpack back on and turns it over in his hands and flips the switch to on.  He sighs as nothing happens.  At closer inspection it has a black handle folded into it’s body.  “Can’t hurt.”  He says popping the handle out and begins to turn it.

An electronic whirl is heard as he winds it more and more.  “So it doesn’t need batteries…”  Milton guesses as he stops winding it.  Looking at it a bit more he flips the switch to on.  Pure white noise fills the cavern around them.  “Nothing on.  Different station maybe?”  He begins to move the dial on the small radio and nothing but static continues.

“Well this was pointless…”  Milton looks it over and the scowls.  “Wait…”  He sees something etched onto the body of the radio then begins to turn the dial almost nervously.  As he reaches the spot that was said the white noise ends and another voice is heard.  

“One minute and forty-seven seconds.”  It says in a slightly feminine voice.  “One minute and forty-six seconds.  One minute and forty-five seconds.  One minute and forty-four seconds.”  The voice continues droning on in it’s monotone voice counting down the time.  

“What the hell is this?”  Milton’s eyes are wide as he looks around at everyone else.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2010)

Laura looks around flinches as the girl in pink was hit.  Then listens as Milton spoke, the radio echoing in the cave, Laura screams, “The cave’s gonna collapse or explode on us!  WERE BEING EXTERMINATED LIKE RATS!” then flinches, knowing that now SHE may get hit.

The girl presses herself against a rocky wall, hands in front of her in a nervous manner, her mind racing, her breathing becomes short and quick.  “P-please…I-I’m just…afraid…” she starts and takes a shivery breath, “I think…We should go, just, somewhere else than here…” she says, looking around at the faces.


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Hazuki stands up and puts the medical kit back into her pink bag and walks over to the other girl in blue and puts a calm hand on her shoulder. She is thinking it might be the medicine that made me calm. "It is going to be okay, if you stay calm." She takes her hand off the girl's shoulder and walks back to her bag and puts it onto her shoulders and walks into the darkness  and stops "Are you guys coming or what, because I am going ahead with or without you" Hazuki says calmly and continue to walk into the darkness. She stops and waits to see if anyone is going to follow her or bump into her.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 15, 2010)

William shoves his hands in his pockets again. This was getting more ridiculous by the moment. First they were kidnapped and thrown into this situation. Now through exchanges it was apparent this group wasn't going to get along too well. Hell the jock in purple just hit the girl in pink, now although she seemed.... eccentric a punch wasn't called for, that almost sounded funny in William's head considering his little blow up earlier. She was kinda cute. Course that could have been William's partiality to women in glasses kicking in. The Scot's light gray eyes narrow as the radio in Milton's hands seemed to be counting down to something. What that was could be anything. But several people seemed to think that their captors meant to blow them to kingdom come.

William thinks that is a silly notion, why would they go to all this trouble just to kill them? Of course it could be motivation to move too. William's eyes shot around looking for anything suspicious, he couldn't see anything though. Even though his eyes had adjusted to the darkness there were still very dark areas that would need a light to show what was or wasn't there. Rubbing at the stubble on his chin he turns as the girl in pink walked off. And although William didn't think they were in any immediate danger, he didn't want to stick around to find out.

 "Aye.. I think I'm wi ye lass." William mumbles as he follows behind the girl. Pulling the hood of his hoody over his head he then zips it up as he walks. He then tightly latches onto the straps of his back pack as if he were guarding gold.


----------



## Chaos (Jun 15, 2010)

*Dark Purple*

The Scot and the girl who had just randomly walked away after being smashed in the back of her head to the ground had started to walk. It all quite puzzled him, especially the Scot, who had earlier shown to be sensible. "Oi, nut thinkin' ye might need a bitta light walkin' down that tunnel, mate?" He walked over to Orange, who had just shown everyone the big lantern. "Hand me that fer a sec, will ya?" Not waiting for an answer, he grabbed the thing from Orange's hand and started digging in his bag. He found what he was looking for. A D battery made it's way from the bag into the big spot.

"Fuck" The battery didn't fit at all. He needed a large square one, not the simple D batteries he had in his bag. He dumped the lantern back in the surprised Orange's hands as he started digging in his bag again. A small maglight found it's way to his hands. "Better"

He walked up towards Pinky and Scotty, as he had called them in his mind. "Let's get goin' then." The maglight brightly beamed into the tunnel, revealing...


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 15, 2010)

Wiiliam's eyes narrowed as he squinted. The light of the maglight was bright especially to his eyes since he was used to the dark. Blinking a couple of times William pulls the strap from his right and and pulls it up to his face. With a grunt he knocks the hood back and straps it back into place over his right eye, he decided to keep one use to the dark was a good idea especially considering the battery life of the little things, they could go out on them any second.  "Aye, nice tae have ye along lad. But next time could ye warn ah feller?" he asked as he pulled his hood back over his head. Not even turning back to the group of people behind them he shouts back.

 "Youse can stay thur if youse whant tae 'n see whit th' countdown is fer. But I suggest thit youse come wi us."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 15, 2010)

Hazuki seilds her eyes from the bright light and walks a bit faster, did not wish to be next to the guy who is wearing purple, may be smack again by him again. Hazuki thinks why protect my eyes they are getting worest each year. I am guessing everyone has their own problems that nobody needs to get into their personal life about themselfs. She waits as with William and the guy in purple, to see if anybody else is coming alone or not. Is also thinking what will happen if we do not move from the spot, I do not want to think about that. Hazuki restraps her back pack to her pack to protect the items in her bag like treasure, is still unsure if she can trust these people. Maybe or maybe not.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 15, 2010)

The countdown immediately filled David with dread. It was the not knowing what might happen once it reached 'Zero'. But then what was there to do? The onlt thing was to walk forward. "Well, isn't that nice." David said. At least William seemed willing to be less of a jackass. 

The countdown though was somewhat of a blessing, it at least momentarily stopped the bickering and people seemed willing to work together. Laura appeared to be panicked "Try to remain calm Laura, you're with friends." David said calmly. "As long as we stick together we'll be fine." 

"Let's move." he added simply to Hazuki's comment, going to the front of the group.

"ANYONE THERE?!" David shouts to the person (Kinzey) that ran off. "WE NEED YOU TO COME BACK!"


----------



## Kuno (Jun 16, 2010)

The Group...

"Fifty-nine seconds." The bland voice continues to count.  "Fifty-eight seconds. Fifty-seven seconds."

"I wish this thing would shut the hell up!!"  Milton ran a hand through his hair as he walked behind the others, glaring at the radio in his hand.  "Fifty-four seconds!" he screamed just as the disembodied voice said the same words.  "What does it mean?  What is the point?  Don't yell!" Milton snaps as David yells for Kinzey.  It seems that the stress of the countdown was starting to get to the poor boy.  

Sounds reverberate through the caverns as you walk.  Nothing looks much different as you proceed forward though Hazuki might recognize a few things from her walk.

"Forty-five seconds.  Forty-four seconds.  Forty-three seconds."  The woman continues  to head toward zero as you walk.


----------



## Kuno (Jun 21, 2010)

*The Group…*

“Ten Seconds.  Nine Seconds.”  The voice continued to drone away, regardless of anything Milton said.  “Eight Seconds.”  

“Just stop already!”  Milton yelled throwing the radio down and clamping hands over his ears before backing away from the instrument.

“Six Seconds.”  it said again, undaunted by the rough handling and contact with the stone floor.  “Five Seconds.  Four Seconds.”

Backing away with out looking where he was going Milton stumbled over a rock and fell to the ground, screaming in fear before he realized what had happened.  He didn’t bother trying to get up, he only stared at the device.

“Three Seconds.  Two Seconds.”  The electronic voice didn’t pause for dramatic effect, it just continued as a computer would.  “One Second.  Commencing.”  it was then that a high pitched and piercing beeping began.  “Beep.  Beep.  Beep.  Beep.  Beep.”

“We are going to die…”  Milton whimpered staring in the direction of the radio that was laying in the middle of the group.

“Hello.  I’m going to assume that you have found the radio now.  My name is…”  the voice had a strange accent that couldn’t be readily identified though it was male and it had a bit of good humor in it.  “Well my name really doesn’t matter.  Just call me Asshole because I’m sure that is what you all have named me already.”  He genuine chuckle came from the device though it ended with a sigh.  “I will give you a moment to regain your composure.  I don’t want any of you to miss something important.”  With those last words an audible click was heard, the voice was replaced with soft classical music.

“What the fuck…”  Milton’s eyes were huge as he looked on before glancing at the others.


----------



## Chaos Theory (Jun 21, 2010)

William's eye twitch, he figured that they wouldn't be blown sky high, but hearing it was better then he could have imagined. As the strangely accented man spoke, William poured over the dialects he knew, William simply stood their deep in thought. The guy was cruel in a cold calculated way, William almost admired the man, if it weren't for the fact that he wanted to rip the fellas face off.  "Whit do ye think lad, the fucker is playin' wi us." William replies to Milton's 'what the fuck'. Walking over William squats down and scoops the small crank radio up.  "I think I'll keep ah hand oan this, since ye dennea whant it."


----------



## Alisdragon (Jun 21, 2010)

Hazuki walks over to Milton "did you cut yourself when you fell?" She is still shaken up by the countdown and tries to calm down. "Yes we are being mess with and being tortured intill we fall apart and we end up fighting each other again." She shuts her mouth and thing as Hazuki looks around notcing some things before coming back from her walk earlier coming back from to the group. Hauzki continue to think when I get my hands on that guy it is going to be torture who ever did this and can reconized the werid accent from the guy. I just we keep walking intill we come to something new in these caves we have not seen yet or wait till this guy messs with us again. Hazuki frustration was getting to her again it was best not to say anything , she runs a hand through her hair.


----------



## Vergil (Jun 21, 2010)

David couldn't stop from feeling a little anxious as the countdown whittled down to zero. The lamp was shaking in the hands of the nervous guy holding it, 'what was his name? Milton?' David thought.

His nervousness was mixed with an increasing rage as Milton gave a running commentary on how he felt. As the countdown got to to 5, Davids fist clenched as Milton became hysterical. 
4.
3.
2.
1.

David actually threw the punch but stopped just shy of the whimpering idiots head and instead shouted in a loud a voice as possible

"FUCKING HELL SHUT UP!" David exploded with rage and smacked him over the head with an open palm.

The voice that greeted them from the radio was not as he expected. Not a gruff, threatening one but one with an air of playfulness. That, in Davids mind was much more dangerous, but it confirmed his and Williams earlier suspicions of it being a game.

The classical music played and sounded eerie as it echoed through the caves. Without thinking David opened the bottled water and took a swig, then opened his eyes wide as he realised what he was doing and looked at the bottle.

"Well if its poisoned at least we'll..Huukkk!" David clutched at his throat and fell to his knees....


----------

